

How our favorite tech companies make money - pratikkanada
http://rcs.seerinteractive.com/money/

======
chamanbuga
UI is really cool! Learned some stuff I didn't know, for instance, Pandora
still profitable? The source sited for Mint isn't very credible but kudos for
including it. Finally, IMO, your footer can be incorporated in the header
without being intrusive.

Very cool!

